# When do u breed/what's your location?



## dwbonfire (Mar 18, 2016)

I have another thread about my Nubian does I got about two weeks ago. What I have learned is since they hadn't been hand milked and both had a kids nursing on them they have started the drying up process. I am not getting as much milk as I had hoped when I purchased them, I was given the impression Id be getting half a gallon per doe and I am not getting close to that.
Anyhow, I am thinking I'd like to breed them back asap so they will kid and have milk again. The woman I got them from says she doesn't ever breed her goats until November, for spring kids. (These two were accidentally bred this past time).. But I almost rather breed sooner for fall kids. I am in north Carolina, so if I planned for October kids it would still be warm but not like the heat of summer.
So when do u breed and what is your location etc?


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 18, 2016)

Were these the does who were having issues with parasites? 

I would let them fully recover and test in the proper parasite range a few months before you even start thinking about that. Also, the strain of being sick may have had something to do with them drying up. @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @animalmom @frustratedearthmother will know much more than I do. I am just a newbie myself.


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 18, 2016)

I dewormed and plan to again 10 days after first dose. I was told to again 10 days after that too.
I didn't think I'd breed them until some time in May, or first of June. They have been doing better and eating better, but I wouldn't breed them if they were still under the weather then, which hopefully by then they would be well over this! I think the transition to new home made their worm load multiply and they were just off with their appetite and all. I'm hoping soon here they pick back up. I just hate to wait to breed them u til the fall and it be next spring before I have steady milk. Wasn't my intention when purchasing them :-/


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2016)

Generally the breeds you have breed only in season (Aug-Late Jan)
They are not year round breeders like Nigerians.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 30, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Generally the breeds you have breed only in season (Aug-Late Jan)
> They are not year round breeders like Nigerians.



(In Florida, so kinda wonky weather)

The earliest we've been able to get Lamanchas to kid with natural breeding is late December. But, that was 2/5 that took then even though all were in with a very willing buck for 5 weeks. We tried CIDRs on two in May/June one year to try to get fall babies and neither came into heat at all.

The others kidded in Feb-April.

We have Lamanchas and Nigerians and also show- so we want them fresher in milk during show season here, which is Nov-March. I like babies from late October-March, but will breed for April if they didn't take when I wanted them to. I won't breed for after that since it's so hot and humid here in the spring/summer and babies have a harder time with coccidian and other parasites.

I really like having late December babies. It's cool here, but not cold and babies have a chance to grow up before we get our coldest (though mild in comparison) weather. Mid- March is nice here too, though shows are pretty much over by then.

This year it was so nice to have Quads when it wasn't cold- otherwise I'm confident  would have had to bring one inside for the first day when he was a little slow.

I usually recommend avoiding babies from Jan 1-March 1 here in Florida if someone might not be present at birth (work full time, etc) and don't have a plan for a warmer area. I'm very anti-heat lamp for the most part and have only used onc once for 36 hours with Triplets born in 28' weather (very cold for us) and the mom was shivering pretty bad. The fire hazard scares me and I'd rther the goats grow up being able to naturally stay warm. Obviously, theose who live in colder areas may not have that luxury!


----------



## newbiekat (May 10, 2016)

SE Kansas here... Our earliest breeding that took was the late August, and the latest we have bred was late October. We prefer to have late January/Early-Mid February babies, even though the weather is so hit or miss here, so we prefer breeding no later than the end of September... it could be 30 degrees and dry, or it could be 5 degrees with a -15 windchill and snow on the ground. We have heaters in the barn so we don't mind taking the chance, and we haven't lost more than a handful to the cold.


----------



## MsDeb (May 10, 2016)

newbiekat said:


> SE Kansas here... Our earliest breeding that took was the late August, and the latest we have bred was late October. We prefer to have late January/Early-Mid February babies, even though the weather is so hit or miss here, so we prefer breeding no later than the end of September... it could be 30 degrees and dry, or it could be 5 degrees with a -15 windchill and snow on the ground. We have heaters in the barn so we don't mind taking the chance, and we haven't lost more than a handful to the cold.


NE Kansas....our full Nubian apparently bred December 7. Our mini Nubian either bred Dec 7 (or maybe 14th.)  I tried convincing my husband that we needed to have them with the buck (ND) during the fall but he didn't want winter babies. I guess ignorance is bliss (and in this case, ignorance was fertile.)


----------



## newbiekat (May 10, 2016)

MsDeb said:


> NE Kansas....our full Nubian apparently bred December 7. Our mini Nubian either bred Dec 7 (or maybe 14th.)  I tried convincing my husband that we needed to have them with the buck (ND) during the fall but he didn't want winter babies. I guess ignorance is bliss (and in this case, ignorance was fertile.)



I have no doubt that they could breed into December and probably January!     I just prefer milking earlier and by the time their second fall comes around they are right at 18 mos old.


----------

